# Los Angeles Area Cruise Night



## GTOooo (Feb 5, 2006)

I'm working on putting together a cruise night for all the local Goat owners near the San Fernando Valley/Los Angeles area. Here's a link to the current forum on myspace: http://forum.myspace.com/index.cfm?...n=B13861BA-10AA-1270-1531D0501629583219012965

Anybody around this area interested?


----------



## GTOooo (Feb 5, 2006)

Since nobody on here is down to go, I thought I'd paste the link to the other forum, http://www.ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=84634

There are 12 people going so far. It will be a lot of fun so check out the link with all of the details!


----------



## Jaax (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm interested, I just live in Orange County, so its a long drive 
and it needs to be a weekend


----------



## btchplz (Mar 12, 2005)

Down to go. I've replied on LS1. Listed there as GSTRYDE. See you there!


----------



## GTOooo (Feb 5, 2006)

Jaax said:


> I'm interested, I just live in Orange County, so its a long drive
> and it needs to be a weekend


It's on July 1st. Check out the link to the other post for the specifics. Try to make it out if you can!


----------



## GTOooo (Feb 5, 2006)

pgh_n8v and I are working out the details of the route and will have it ready for you all ASAP. See everyone soon!


----------



## GTOooo (Feb 5, 2006)

Alright everyone, here it is. Dave and I worked on this for a few days til we got something worth sharing. Check out the overview of the route and the detailed section through Stunt and let me know what you all think. 

Once we hit Las Virgines everyone can go their own way. I'm not sure what I'm gonna do, just have to see how I feel but most likely head back towards the 101. 

Hope everyone likes it!


----------

